# hundreds of ticks, what the? Where the? How do I fix that!



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Equine Insect Protection: How to Remove Ticks from Your Horse


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Get some pure Neem Oil off the internet, Mix 5 ml Neem with 3 ml of shampoo and add 1 litre of hot water and wash him all over with the solution. Ticks and lice will drop off and not return - the solution will stay on for at least two weeks. 
It will also keep fleas and ticks away from dogs and other flies away from the horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like Foxhunter's idea...I will have to try that too.

I have been told, but never tried it, you can buy the yellow mineral blocks with the sulphur in it, it is _supposedly _to discourage the ticks from latching on. But like I said, I don't know that from experience.

There was just another thread similar to this on here last week, there was some good ideas on there too.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have an ungrazed field, turn your horses in to that. Ticks congregate where there is plenty of carbon dioxide which animals give off. They will linger beside a well travelled trail then hop a ride on the host as it passes by.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

build a small chicken coop, get you a bunch of chickens, let em run around the fields, Good eggs and no more ticks.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow i got goosebumps reading this, and im completely creeped out  if i would have came out to a horse covering in tick i probably would have just died and then shaved him LOL jk! I have no idea the most i have ever found on my horse was one!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

He is in an ungrazed paddock and we do have chickens :\
I'll have to look at buying the neem oil and the sulphur block, until then I think I'm going to be straining my eyes trying to find and pull the suckers out. I just hope no more come in


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Guinea Hens spend their entire days looking for ticks to eat.

Soak a cotton ball with alcohol and put it on the tick. It will back out.

Spray the horse down with a flyspray that has permethrin in it. Something that will last several days. Ticks are tough. The weaker sprays won't work.

Yuck! I hate ticks. I should get ready for them here. Was a mild winter and the last guinea hen was eaten by coyotes. I had zero ticks when I had a flock of guinea hens going.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Try covering the ticks in vaseline. They wouldnt be able to breathe and itll kill them.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

DO NOT cover the tick in anything like Vaseline or rubbing alcohol, this will usually cause the tick to vomit up the blood it has ingested which dramatically increases the chances of your horse getting sick.

The method recommended by most vets is to take large enough a pair of tweezers, grasp the tick as close to your horses skin as possible and steadily pull straight back (perpendicular to the skin) - do not yank and do not twist, doing either will increase the likelihood of the tick's head separating from it's body.

AFTER the tick is removed, drown it in a mason jar full of rubbing alcohol - there it won't matter if it vomits up blood as it dies and you can drown multiple ticks in the same jar until you can't fit any more.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

Holly - are they cattle ticks?? we had a similar problem (don't know if its the sudden humidity or what but the tick population went ballistic) , we used a few vials (get the vet to give you a weight/dosage) of Frontline (the stuff for dogs/cats) for a quick fix as it killed the larve and eggs as well as the adult bugs. Your vet might have a generic substitute that would be cheaper but it worked really well.

chickens are rubbish for getting rid of ticks - you want a few guinea fowl , there's lots cheap on trademe usually , really low effort and they roost in the trees so no hutch needed. They get rid of ticks/ flying ants - any insects really. or Peacocks are good as well im told , but the guinea fowl are cheaper, not especially bright birds though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Raising Guinea Fowl

When we first moved to Oklahoma my horses got covered in ticks. An old farmer told me about the Guineas and I got about 30 with my next door neighbor. Haven't seen a tick (nor a snake) in years. LOVE my noisey, utterly stupid Guineas!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Scoope said:


> Holly - are they cattle ticks?? we had a similar problem (don't know if its the sudden humidity or what but the tick population went ballistic) , we used a few vials (get the vet to give you a weight/dosage) of Frontline (the stuff for dogs/cats) for a quick fix as it killed the larve and eggs as well as the adult bugs. Your vet might have a generic substitute that would be cheaper but it worked really well.
> 
> chickens are rubbish for getting rid of ticks - you want a few guinea fowl , there's lots cheap on trademe usually , really low effort and they roost in the trees so no hutch needed. They get rid of ticks/ flying ants - any insects really. or Peacocks are good as well im told , but the guinea fowl are cheaper, not especially bright birds though.


Yeah I think so, we're on a dairy farm so I'm guessing that's them, but we haven't seen any on our cows so apparently they would rather my horse :evil:
Oh wow, that might be an idea, didn't even think of that lol.
Yeah he's covered in ripcord at the moment, so far there's no more ticks and most of the lumps have gone down where I've managed to pull the suckers out.

Now he's got those horrible crusty bits that are lumpy from having ticks on them.. Should I pick them then disinfect and treat or just leave them? They're even over his face and he didn't have ticks on his face! His legs are still a bit puffy too so he's having those sponged down with cold water each day.

I see the picture below, they look like pretty cool little animals haha might talk to dad about them.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor guy!!! Biscuit had two ticks last year that left lumps. He had last summer and it left a scabby place for weeks. I run my hands over the horses all the time checking for ticks.

A friend said one of her horses years ago got infested with ticks on its tail. She said a clump of its tail just fell out. poor thing!!!

Hope your boy is better soon.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

QOS said:


> Poor guy!!! Biscuit had two ticks last year that left lumps. He had last summer and it left a scabby place for weeks. I run my hands over the horses all the time checking for ticks.
> 
> A friend said one of her horses years ago got infested with ticks on its tail. She said a clump of its tail just fell out. poor thing!!!
> 
> Hope your boy is better soon.


Yeah I felt so sorry for him, he's feeling a lot better now so hopefully I can keep on top of it!
I've been over-checking him for ticks ever since, everywhere from inbetween hairs on his tail, to in and around his sheath, and up through his forelock and everything, I'm going overboard but I'd rather do that than have this happen again


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

This is horrifying. Ticks FREAK me out. They're so hard and their little legs wiggling UGHHHH. I'm not usually such a girl about this kind of stuff, but beetles and ticks and spiders just scare the crap out of me. Out of all of them, ticks are the worst for me. If I had seen my horse covered in hundreds of them, I probably would have screamed, started balling then passed out.

I worked in a dog grooming salon, and any time a dog came in with ticks I had to have one of the other girls get them.  It's embarrassing! Especially freaks me out if I feel one before I see it. Giving me the willies just typing this.

I hope your boy gets better!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

SkyeDawn said:


> This is horrifying. Ticks FREAK me out. They're so hard and their little legs wiggling UGHHHH. I'm not usually such a girl about this kind of stuff, but beetles and ticks and spiders just scare the crap out of me. Out of all of them, ticks are the worst for me. If I had seen my horse covered in hundreds of them, I probably would have screamed, started balling then passed out.
> 
> I worked in a dog grooming salon, and any time a dog came in with ticks I had to have one of the other girls get them.  It's embarrassing! Especially freaks me out if I feel one before I see it. Giving me the willies just typing this.
> 
> I hope your boy gets better!


Yep, after seeing that many in one go I'm not a fan of them either :-|
I very nearly did do that and I've seen things more gruesome than I care to describe, I think it was more because that was my baby covered in those things.

I can just imagine that haha.
He's better for now, now I'm just not sure to do with the crusty bits left behind. Like do I peel off the crusty bits and disinfect them or just leave them? hmmmm


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

This post gave me shivers, you're poor guy! Im not sure what to do about the crusty bits. I probably wouldnt pick the scab off just so that there arent open wounds that more ticks could infiltrate. 
Good luck!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> This post gave me shivers, you're poor guy! Im not sure what to do about the crusty bits. I probably wouldnt pick the scab off just so that there arent open wounds that more ticks could infiltrate.
> Good luck!


Hmm, good point. Didn't think about that. Maybe I'll just keep the bits disinfected over top of the scabs or something. I'm going to keep the ripcord on him though so hopefully that deters the little suckers


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I use a pumice stone and give Pukeko a bath , rub over with the pumice stone (not hard , its more of a back scratch than anything else , he loves it - I also use a hessian sack , he prefers it on his face and its rough enough that it gets off the loose stuff.) I wouldn't pick off the scabs , as it opens him up to infection and all sort of crud but using the pumice and the hessian sack , it gets off what is loose and ready to come off anyway and makes him feel good  

I put some tea tree oil in the water as it also deters fleas and ticks and makes him smell good if nothing else - I find that by putting the tea tree oil in , it gets off the live ones and stops new adults hopping on - and then once hes dried off I put the frontline on and it kills off the last of the eggs/juvenile bugs 


I do the same for the cats if they come in with them - and for my boy lol - everyone gets tea tree'd haha and the whole property stinks of it for a week.

I'd give your blankets and saddle pads a scrub too just to be safe , wash them in the tea tree oil solution too - they'll smell a bit for a while until they air out but it'll kill anything still on them.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Scoope said:


> I use a pumice stone and give Pukeko a bath , rub over with the pumice stone (not hard , its more of a back scratch than anything else , he loves it - I also use a hessian sack , he prefers it on his face and its rough enough that it gets off the loose stuff.) I wouldn't pick off the scabs , as it opens him up to infection and all sort of crud but using the pumice and the hessian sack , it gets off what is loose and ready to come off anyway and makes him feel good
> 
> I put some tea tree oil in the water as it also deters fleas and ticks and makes him smell good if nothing else - I find that by putting the tea tree oil in , it gets off the live ones and stops new adults hopping on - and then once hes dried off I put the frontline on and it kills off the last of the eggs/juvenile bugs
> 
> ...


Oh cool lol guess I'm going shopping tomorrow!:lol:

Oh the joys of teatree, I remember in primary school mum would put it through my hair to stop the nits coming, I used to get teased for the smell but it worked.

Yeah I'll definately be doing that, i'm going cover shopping anyway as his shoulders seem to have gotten bigger, or his winter cover has shrunk!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep it diluted in a spray bottle and just spritz it on everything lol - our place stinks of the stuff haha , so much so that I don't notice it until someone else comes to visit and gags at the stink when they go in the barn haha


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Scoope said:


> I keep it diluted in a spray bottle and just spritz it on everything lol - our place stinks of the stuff haha , so much so that I don't notice it until someone else comes to visit and gags at the stink when they go in the barn haha


I used to do that but I just forgot to fill up the bottle once it was empty :lol:
I love that aye, my car is like that.. Smells like horse feed and leather... Passenger gets in "Ugh what is that horrible smell!!" Me:"What smell?"


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

SueNH said:


> Guinea Hens spend their entire days looking for ticks to eat
> I had zero ticks when I had a flock of guinea hens going.


THIS!!!!! I hate ticks and the Guineas are probably the most annoying chicken thing EVER and they make the most God awful noise but they keep the tick count to almost zero. My Papa says the Guineas see everything and were telling on you when they yelled, or whatever you want to call that noise..


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

My dad has guineas and has zero ticks. Years ago before he got them I ended up sick at the dr twice because I had so many bites it made me ill even with spraying myself down with deep woods off and spraying the yard for bugs. They have also eaten all the scorpions and tarantulas. We used to have a bad snake problem too and were curious when they started disappearing until one day I saw why. The guineas will surround a snake and peck it to death. We have no more snakes anymore either. 

My new house I bought just last summer has ticks, bad enough that I got sick from the number of bites despite being sprayed all over with off spray. Over the winter I raised a dozen of guineas and this year I expect no more tick problems. 

I raised/sold them during high school and collage to pay for all my horse related stuff. The females are the more noisy ones. They will make noise almost constantly, where the males will only make the alarm noise. Unfortunately there is no way to sex them while they are small so you have to wait until they are almost grown to distinguish between them. The good news though is that if you like dark meat chicken then they are quite good to eat as they are almost completely dark meat so you could eat the noisier females and just leave the males for tick duty.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We have alot of bush ticks where I live and I usually delouse them enough to prevent but this year my two.coming two year olds got them. 
Spent over an hour with a fine tooth comb and my fingers pulling them off then covering them with powder. Treat them every few days as needed.
What a pain.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I was just reading this post with horror, and was about to ask if there are ticks in Alberta (where we are moving to in the Summer)...

...when I saw WSArabians comment.

Eeeek! The odd teeny louse I can do, I'm not sure about multi-legged bloodsucking squirming things that I can see!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I was just reading this post with horror, and was about to ask if there are ticks in Alberta (where we are moving to in the Summer)...
> 
> ...when I saw WSArabians comment.
> 
> Eeeek! The odd teeny louse I can do, I'm not sure about multi-legged bloodsucking squirming things that I can see!


You were moving to Edmonton, right
In the city I imagine you should be alright. We have a lot of trees on our property which is where they come from, but I don not believe there are alot in the city.

They are nasty little ******s. A few of them exploded in my fingers as I pulled them off and ended up with tick puss all over. Awesome-ness. LOL


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> You were moving to Edmonton, right
> In the city I imagine you should be alright. We have a lot of trees on our property which is where they come from, but I don not believe there are alot in the city.
> 
> They are nasty little ******s. A few of them exploded in my fingers as I pulled them off and ended up with tick puss all over. Awesome-ness. LOL


We're getting an acreage outside of Edmonton - in commuting distance of West Edmonton. Whether that's tick country or not, I'm yet to know....

Tick-Pus. Ugh


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Shropshirerosie said:


> We're getting an acreage outside of Edmonton - in commuting distance of West Edmonton. Whether that's tick country or not, I'm yet to know....
> 
> Tick-Pus. Ugh


Im an hour north of Edmonton yet. We had a real mangy looking moose hanging around the horses a few years back, and shortly after it was ticks again. 
I delouse when I deworm so it prevents but I didnt catch it early enough this year. 

Are you bringing your horses from the UK over (my stupid question mark button quit...)


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Are you bringing your horses from the UK over (my stupid question mark button quit...)


I had to make a decision that my mare, and my little boy's pony will both be happier and better off staying in the UK. My mare went yesterday  to her lovely new home (couldn't wish for better people), and the pony goes right after Pony Club camp just before we leave.

So I'll be horse shopping with a vengeance when I arrive. In fact, you interrupt me browsing horsey-for-sale sites in Canada learning what the market's like.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Market is sort of all over the place right now! Broke horses will sell for a decent price but if it isnt broke or registered I think the prices are pretty low. 
Lots of freebies, too, but mostly in the US.


----------

